# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  sàn nâng 4m x 4m tải trọng 1.5 tấn

## zinken2

chào các bác.
hiện tại em đang có dự án thiết kế, gia công, lắp dựng 1 sàn nâng như tiêu đề. vấn đề là giá cần rẻ nhất, thời gian tất tật chỉ có 1 tuần, tính đi tính lại chỉ có giải pháp dùng motor + hộp số + cáp là nhanh và rẻ nhất.
em đang bí việc tính toán về đông cơ, hộp số sao cho hợp lý (tốc độ di chuyển khoảng 4m/p) mà chỉ dùng 1đc thôi . rất mong các cao thủ chỉ giáo, kể cả thông tin về nơi mua, giá cả, và tất nhiên là các thông số kỹ thuật, thời gian gấp rồi các bác nhiệt tình chỉ giúp. thank cả nhà

----------


## Tuấn

Em đang dùng 1 cái sàn nâng 6mx6m, tải trọng 5 tấn, hành trình 1,5m. tốc độ di chuyển chắc quá chậm vì em dùng 1 balang xich kéo tay thôi ạ, không có động cơ.
Không biết có giúp được gì bác không ợ.

----------


## zinken2

sàn này nâng hành trình 1.8m . chiều cao chứa toàn bộ thiết bị (motor, puly, cáp...) chỉ có 0.5m.
1.9m còn lại là của người ta xếp đồ.
thank

----------

